# Giorgio Armani makeup???



## Patricia (Dec 21, 2007)

a Giorgio Armani counter was open recently in my town and I'd like to know what products are your faves from this brand, what's worth checking out and stuff


thanks


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

I have one of the palettes, I spoke about it HERE 

I hope it's helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the line in Rome, it's quite beautiful, very pricey. The eyeshadows are not highly pigmented, but are high quality.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 21, 2007)

I think this line of makeup is highly overrated and overpriced. I own several GA products and they're mediocore at best. I have a $2.99 Milani lipgloss that I like better than GA's $25 one. I have a local counter that I haven't visited in two years. I'd buy Chanel over Giorgio Armani any day. HTH


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 22, 2007)

I like Luminous Silk Foundation and the Fluid Sheer in #3


----------



## frocher (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the LSF, lipsticks, and lipglosses.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks all

read the bronzer is good, cos it has no orange at all


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

I work at GA's counter and honestly, most of their products are just plain overpriced. I've seen their cost price list and most of their products are marked up by at least 300%. Their eye pencils are marked up by 600% imagine that! However their foundation is actually quite good. One of the best I've ever used. 
*
The good:*
*- Luminous Silk Foundation:* Very smooth and long lasting. Doesn't dry out the skin, doesn't cake up and blends very well. One of the best foundations.
*- Designer Shaping Cream Foundation:* More expensive but really good for night use and picture taking. Shapes the face well and gives the skin an all night glow. No more cakey foundation faces in pictures.
*- Fluid Sheer: *Great to mix in with your foundation, use it over or just by itself. Illuminizes the skin to make it look glowing and flawless. Lighter colours work well for fairer complexions, bronze colours for tan skin and dark red colours as bronzers or blushers. Worth it since you'll use very little.
*- Microfil Loose Powder:* Contains light sparkles in it which illuminates the skin. Very smooth and fine texture. Doesn't not give a powdery cakey effect on the skin. Even over foundation skin still feels supple.
*- Lipsticks:* Depending on the range; Armani Silk range have colours that are moisturizing yet long lasting. some colours have a satin finish which makes the lips look very smooth. the texture is silky smooth and goes on easily on the lips. Sheer Lipstick has a tinted lip balm feel so that you'll get a hint of colour with enough moisture as well.

*The Bad*
*- Eye Shadow:* not all of them are bad but most of them do not have good staying power and the colours do not go on well. application may also be patchy. The newer Maestro range have a slightly better textured range of shadows but of course, more expensive.
*- Designer Modelling Compact Foundation:* The claims are definitely overrated. It's a cream to powder foundation. Despite good coverage but it's awfully dry. It's like a moisture vacuum. Even oilier complexions feel extreme dryness after having the foundation on after awhile.
*- Eye Pencils:* they smudge waaay too easily. nothing great about it. a simple Loreal liner works much much better.
*- Mascara: *the effect may be alright but it dries out too quickly. In a month you'll see that your mascara is getting all clumpy
*- Brushes *(except for the blender brush): the brushes are definitely overpriced for its quality. The natural bristles are quite "wiry". Nothing special for the artificial bristles. However one of the foundation brushes called blender brush made from 100% sable hair. The brush gives a very natural foundation application. For the price you're paying, you can get Bobbi Brown's brushes for better prices and much better quality.
*- Makeup Base: *causes foundation to flake. horrible. after trying so many times. big no no. the base just rubs off.
*- Black Gem Palette:* A blush and highlight palette. overpriced! works horribly. ugh. you'll just be paying for the swarovski crystals on the casing and tht's all.

everything else just mediocre.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry.double posted *blushes*


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

thank you so much for this!!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2008)

oh yeah. I just discovered that the old range of eyeshadows can be used wet but it doesn't work for the maestro range. lol.


----------



## eve sh. (Jan 16, 2008)

I had Armani Hydra Glow foundation.I liked it very much.It gives a very good coverage and glow. I had it in shade 2.It was a bit yellow toned, i think it helped to reduce redness of my face.
The only problem i noticed that it didnt stay on for very long.
Probably it would stay on better with a primer. I didnt have any primer then. It was a hot summer and i remember it melting off face (starting from nose of course).
Otherwise i think it was very good. I will buy it again. its just the price of it.

Has anyone used Armani concealers? How do you find them?


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 16, 2008)

last summer i recently bought all my makeup from armani and yes, i agree. they are overpriced...however, here are products that are in a class of it's own because it is simply the BEST!.

#1. armani designer shaping foundation 
#2. master primer 
#3. fluid sheers
#4. blushes 
#5. lipsticks
#6. micro-fil loose powder
#7. lipliners

also, as far as concealer, i have the master corrector (i forgot which number i have ) but it's actually pretty good but i lost it on my last vacation so i'm kinda pissed about that.. i did stop buying armani because it put a big hole in my pocket, the only time i will go back is if i have to replace my designer foundation, any blushes, fluid sheers, etc. which won't be for a long long time. i'm not too fond of their eyeshadows either..i haven't tried their regular concealers....


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_I work at GA's counter and honestly, most of their products are just plain overpriced. I've seen their cost price list and most of their products are marked up by at least 300%. Their eye pencils are marked up by 600% imagine that! However their foundation is actually quite good. One of the best I've ever used. 

*The good:*
*- Luminous Silk Foundation:* Very smooth and long lasting. Doesn't dry out the skin, doesn't cake up and blends very well. One of the best foundations.
*- Designer Shaping Cream Foundation:* More expensive but really good for night use and picture taking. Shapes the face well and gives the skin an all night glow. No more cakey foundation faces in pictures.
*- Fluid Sheer: *Great to mix in with your foundation, use it over or just by itself. Illuminizes the skin to make it look glowing and flawless. Lighter colours work well for fairer complexions, bronze colours for tan skin and dark red colours as bronzers or blushers. Worth it since you'll use very little.
*- Microfil Loose Powder:* Contains light sparkles in it which illuminates the skin. Very smooth and fine texture. Doesn't not give a powdery cakey effect on the skin. Even over foundation skin still feels supple.
*- Lipsticks:* Depending on the range; Armani Silk range have colours that are moisturizing yet long lasting. some colours have a satin finish which makes the lips look very smooth. the texture is silky smooth and goes on easily on the lips. Sheer Lipstick has a tinted lip balm feel so that you'll get a hint of colour with enough moisture as well.

*The Bad*
*- Eye Shadow:* not all of them are bad but most of them do not have good staying power and the colours do not go on well. application may also be patchy. The newer Maestro range have a slightly better textured range of shadows but of course, more expensive.
*- Designer Modelling Compact Foundation:* The claims are definitely overrated. It's a cream to powder foundation. Despite good coverage but it's awfully dry. It's like a moisture vacuum. Even oilier complexions feel extreme dryness after having the foundation on after awhile.
*- Eye Pencils:* they smudge waaay too easily. nothing great about it. a simple Loreal liner works much much better.
*- Mascara: *the effect may be alright but it dries out too quickly. In a month you'll see that your mascara is getting all clumpy
*- Brushes *(except for the blender brush): the brushes are definitely overpriced for its quality. The natural bristles are quite "wiry". Nothing special for the artificial bristles. However one of the foundation brushes called blender brush made from 100% sable hair. The brush gives a very natural foundation application. For the price you're paying, you can get Bobbi Brown's brushes for better prices and much better quality.
*- Makeup Base: *causes foundation to flake. horrible. after trying so many times. big no no. the base just rubs off.
*- Black Gem Palette:* A blush and highlight palette. overpriced! works horribly. ugh. you'll just be paying for the swarovski crystals on the casing and tht's all.

everything else just mediocre._

 

when you say makeup base, do you mean the master primer for your face that goes under the foundation or makeup base under eyeshadow? which armani counter do you work at? i see on your location that you are from malaysia? that's awesome!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks everybody, i'll check out your suggestions


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eve sh.* 

 
_I had Armani Hydra Glow foundation.I liked it very much.It gives a very good coverage and glow. I had it in shade 2.It was a bit yellow toned, i think it helped to reduce redness of my face.
The only problem i noticed that it didnt stay on for very long.
Probably it would stay on better with a primer. I didnt have any primer then. It was a hot summer and i remember it melting off face (starting from nose of course).
Otherwise i think it was very good. I will buy it again. its just the price of it.

Has anyone used Armani concealers? How do you find them?_

 
yeah, I do find the hydraglow to be a tad too yellow. I have yellow based skin so it kinda makes me look like this smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. mmhmm. and I guess it doesn't stay on well because it's more hydrating? I dunno. I usually use the Luminous silk.

armani concealers... nothing to shout about. I have them but I don't use them not good enough coverage

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macBARBIE* 

 
_when you say makeup base, do you mean the master primer for your face that goes under the foundation or makeup base under eyeshadow? which armani counter do you work at? i see on your location that you are from malaysia? that's awesome!_

 
oh, not the master primer. I meant the modelling make up base for face. in malaysia we don't carry the master primer ranger anymore. I dunno why it was quite good from what I hear. so, I don't have comments on that. lol. I work at the counter in Kuala Lumpur twin towers.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, such a cool place to work at!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

^ ah... it is cool being able to do something that I like ie. cosmetics and being in such a comfortable environment. although I only work part time as I'm still in college. but I do learn alot about make-up and life from working. so yeah. it's cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as for the the twin towers, beautiful everyday but I'm usually hiding inside. lol.


----------



## mistella (Jan 23, 2008)

I looove the foundations.. I used to use Matte Silk and now use Luminous  Silk. I also use the Fluid Sheers for highlighting and/or mixing with foundation.


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

I like their foundations and primers.


----------



## gummybug (Feb 6, 2008)

I've only tried blushes, and I love them. Here's a pic of #5 and #11, alongside NARS Laguna & Orgasm.


----------

